# Mogadore bowfin



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

i went to Mogadore for a couple hours this evening and caught a few 6in gills and a crappie...then latched onto a bowfin and went for a ride in the kayak! Pulled me all around. 1st one ever in 50 yrs of fishing


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Caught my 1st bowfin from moggy 22" 2 plus pounds off cutbait from point down at end of lansinger a few years ago...that's one fish I won't LIP lol.

...lipped walleye and a muskie once...had to I'm twisted lol. It was a "muskie thumb is more honorable than bass thumb moment" 

Anyway good job with bowfin...crazy fish right there!

Don.


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bluegillin' said:


> any pics?


No unfortunately he had me kind of wrapped up trying to get him off the hook...my phone was under the seat and I didn’t want to roll!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

They sure are something! Caught them at pymi once in the spring. Didnt know they were in there nor any clue what we had on the line.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gmoore32 said:


> i went to Mogadore for a couple hours this evening and caught a few 6in gills and a crappie...then latched onto a bowfin and went for a ride in the kayak! Pulled me all around. 1st one ever in 50 yrs of fishing


How did the yak pedal?


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> How did the yak pedal?


The verdict is still out on the pedal set up....I love the yak but the pedals seem to be to close to the seat which is back all the way. May be I need more time to get used to it. It’s a nice option when the hands get tired though!


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

matticito said:


> They sure are something! Caught them at pymi once in the spring. Didnt know they were in there nor any clue what we had on the line.


Wish they were good to eat....lots of meat there


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught one on a spinnerbait once fishing for Bass and almost tried to thumb it! Never again!!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

gmoore32 said:


> Wish they were good to eat....lots of meat there


Yeah, I confused them for lingcod so I cooked them up. What mush!!! Confused I looked up lingcod and learned better. Never again with those toothy things


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Daveo76 said:


> I caught one on a spinnerbait once fishing for Bass and almost tried to thumb it! Never again!!


I had just read about them being a very old species and learned about the teeth and was lucky to have a rag with me to protect my thumb. One is enough for me....lost my little jig cause I couldn’t get it out of his mouth and had to cut the line


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone else watch Field and Stream Hook Shots? They seem to have an obsession with bowfin and snakeheads, and even say they are great when fried up. Either way, I'd love to hook into one


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

I've caught a bunch. Fletcher's Floodwaters up in Michigan is loaded with them. We fish for bass and pike, spinner baits, crank baits, rubber worms will all catch bowfin. During their spawn, we sight fish for them. They tend to be really aggressive at this time! Fun fish to catch, fight extremely well and will flat out destroy the hooks on your lure.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I have been to Lake Champlain three times. The bowfin are usually on the prowl. We have caught them on almost every lure including buzz baits. I had one wrap up in the net that probably took 20 minutes to unwind.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got this one at Pymatuning last spring


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Wow, that's one heck of a dog fish! That must have been a battle


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Friend of mine got this one out along Rt 2 
Were pretty sure she tossed back a State Record Its 11.69 lbs and 33 and a quarter inches at the moment


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

chaunc said:


> Got this one at Pymatuning last spring
> 
> View attachment 318941


That’s a tanker!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

gmoore32 said:


> Wish they were good to eat....lots of meat there


Ive seen where they are good to eat go to Florida on Lake Okeechobee you will catch plenty of them and gar also they are fun to catch


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Got one last night at Mogadore about 2lbs. It hit my bobber 3 times, then my buddy hooked it, but lost it in the weeds. Then, it hit my swim bait, but I didn't hook it. Finally, I put on half a nightcrawler under a bobber and caught it. Was tough to get the hook out. Had my buddy hold its mouth open with the pliers while I used another set of pliers to remove the hook.

Caught 2 dozen crappie last night on the east side of Congress Lake Rd. All were 7-8". We got them on gulp minnows and gulp leaches on a little jig under a bobber. Surprisingly, we did not catch a single bass or catfish all evening!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

gmoore32 said:


> Wish they were good to eat....lots of meat there


Bowfin are good eating. Best video I've found for cooking them.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Bowfin are actually quite plentiful in the Tusc River here in the Canal Fulton/Massillon area. There are several areas that seem to hold them more than others. The lake Lucerne feeder creek and Lock 4 are good spots to bank fish if you are looking to catch your 1st Bowfin. Cut bait, chubs, crawlers, and spinner baits can all work at times.


----------

